# Where to buy trendy inexpensive jeans



## colormeup (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm heading back to school and I need to buy some jeans. While I like the gap and express, they charge quite a bit. I'm looking for trendy jeans that don't have bling or decorative stitching. Just a trendy jean for say 20 - 30 bucks.

While I'm here, where can I get a basic t-shirt that doesn't have cap sleeves or any types of gathers. Also, I've been looking for a long t forver, again without the cap sleave or gathers.

Oh no, I'm not picky at all.

Thanks


----------



## Ashley (Sep 10, 2008)

What kind of cut are you looking for?


----------



## colormeup (Sep 10, 2008)

Forgive me cause I can't remember the name. The kind that are fitted in the waist and flare out a bit so they are a bit lose around the leg.

Here is the deal. I'm going back to school, and as a guy I need something gender neutral. I need something that has some spandex for comfort but isn't super tight, and obviously nothing overly girly on it.

Perhaps I need to dedicate a day to shopping? I just don't want to spend no 70 dollars on one pair of jeans.

Thanks again

colormeup


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 10, 2008)

mm, cheap jeans are ususally not as long lasting or comfortable. I'm sure some of the other ladies will be able to think of some places, but I cant think of anywhere that might have what you're looking for


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 10, 2008)

You may not like this option, but Marshalls carries some medium and high end jeans for pretty cheap. It wouldn't hurt to check them out to see if they had anything that you liked!


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 10, 2008)

American Eagle, Hollister...but they are closer to $40-50.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You may not like this option, but Marshalls carries some medium and high end jeans for pretty cheap. It wouldn't hurt to check them out to see if they had anything that you liked!



That's what I was going to suggest, and TJ Maxx too. Ross has inexpensive jeans, but the brands and styles usually aren't as nice(though you do get a surprise from time to time).


----------



## Karren (Sep 11, 2008)

So what's wrong with a skirt or a dress???? or at least capris or gauchos???


----------



## brewgrl (Sep 11, 2008)

My favorite cheap jean brand is Paris Blues...

They sell them everywhere.

BRIT SUPER FLARE STYLE # IDZ27863

http://www.parisblues.com/product_images/large-IDZ27863.jpg

but i cant wear cheap jeans anymore for some reason


----------



## lauren84 (Sep 11, 2008)

Forever 21 has tons of shirts like it sounds like you are describing...and they are super cheap...and they do have cute jeans..usually around $25-$30 bucks...depends on quality of them I suppose..they might not last as long as other brands because they cost so much less but I have had alot of luck with 'some' of the jeans I have found there! Online has cute stuff but if there is a store near you ...you can find alot more jeans!


----------



## LookLovely429 (Sep 11, 2008)

I always buy jeans from the Gap for under $20. Look on the sales racks. Marshalls, TJMaxx, Filene's, Lohmanns are also good places to look on their sales racks. You may spend a bit more over $30 in most cases but its to you.

Also, sometimes Nordstroms has really great sales racks...I have seen True Religions for as much as $45 bucks.


----------

